# Closed



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Moving on to a Marine tank, don't have any use for this anymore.

PM me if you want KNO3, 2.2lbs for $10.

Pick up only, I can't drive.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

If only you were that far... sigh~


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

J-son. I'll be heading into richmond from surrey next monday. Let me know if you want me to pick it up from chris for you. If you mind waiting a week for it...


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> J-son. I'll be heading into richmond from surrey next monday. Let me know if you want me to pick it up from chris for you. If you mind waiting a week for it...


YES PLS! If you don't mind 
You can NEVER have enuff nitrate!!!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

No worries. Very nice of you Mingson!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) This is gonna be one awesome one person to one person to one person transfer LOL!


----------



## reefkeeper (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi Eternity, I also live in Richmond, mind splitting the ferts? I only need half of it...


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

reefkeeper said:


> Hi Eternity, I also live in Richmond, mind splitting the ferts? I only need half of it...


If you want!

Now there's 4 people in for the nitrate!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I've got enough if more is needed if you guys decided to buy more. I have absolutely no use for it now as I've gone salt water.

This is an awesome transfer though if it goes through, I really like seeing everyone help each other. I'll give some extra just for the team work factor


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) HAHA!
Jobber604 can just meet with me and I'll meet with reefkeeper after that! As i'll feel horrible if he had to do all the work!


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Effox you said you have more??


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

More people involved now LOL!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Effox, I'll pick it all up on friday afternoon from you. Can you PM me your contact number. I didn't save it from the time I picked up those marimos a few months ago.

Eternity, you free after 5:30pm on monday afternoon? I'll drop them off for you then.

Its on the way for me, otherwise, I wouldn't offer.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

If you need some I've got some more, just PM me your number if your interested.


I'll just purchase more from aquafloranurseries when the time comes for mine and my brother's 10g planted tanks. They're so small it only takes a pinch of each to get good results.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> Effox, I'll pick it all up on friday afternoon from you. Can you PM me your contact number. I didn't save it from the time I picked up those marimos a few months ago.
> 
> Eternity, you free after 5:30pm on monday afternoon? I'll drop them off for you then.
> 
> Its on the way for me, otherwise, I wouldn't offer.


Done and done. Hope those marimos are doing well my man!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Only one left in my cousin's very low tech "no tech" 0.5 gallon shrimp container. Mine melted away and started losing the green pigment and started to wreak bad after I started dosing various fertz and excel. They were nice though. Big bad marimo balls.

Now, I'm back to plain ole plants. Gotta put more pics up for the journal.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, gotta be careful with the excel.

Looking forward to seeing you again this Friday dude.

Cheers, Chris


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) That's good for me! Can we meet at Richmond Center?


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

i'd like some as well, and i'm also looking for some marimo's if anyone has...


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Sure. Got your contact. We're ready to go.

Just a matter of p/u and delivery - if I swing by pat's place in the next few place, it'll be sooner than later. Sorry to hijack this thread...evolved into a chat.

I just realized that people dose explosive material into fish tanks....crazy people. Hehe 

What an explosion of a hobby!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Oxidizer, needs fuel to be combustable 

You can make sugar rockets with this stuff too, did that in shop class in highschool years ago.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

user_error said:


> i'd like some as well, and i'm also looking for some marimo's if anyone has...


PM'd you. My brother has 3 moss balls that he is willing to sell for $15 if you're interested.


----------



## rg500 (May 8, 2010)

effox said:


> I've got enough if more is needed if you guys decided to buy more. I have absolutely no use for it now as I've gone salt water.
> 
> This is an awesome transfer though if it goes through, I really like seeing everyone help each other. I'll give some extra just for the team work factor


I want some please? I want a 1 or 2 pounds. You can drop it off at eternity3
02 and I can pick it up from him? So if that is ok with you Jackson? If you have the other two Macro and Micro, I'll take some too. Jackson, you know I need it all.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

2.2 lbs will be another $10. I'll leave it with you and Jackson if you want to purchase more.

So $20 total for 5 lbs. Let me know if I need to measure more.

Thanks guys, I'm running on empty now, glad this didn't go to waste and I got my money back out of it.


----------



## rg500 (May 8, 2010)

pm you effox


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL! Fine.. i'll just take 5lb's and wutever rg500 wants LOL!
And yes rg500, i know you're more than desperate right now LOL!


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

nice i got the last of it. i think i'll mix some in with the substrate for my new tank


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

*P.P.*

Pending pickup


----------

